# Salt Addict. Suggestions please?



## VanillaCupcake (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm a certified salt addict. This may sound strange but it's true, I literally love the taste of salty foods. I constantly crave chips and pickles, to the point where it's just too much. I really want to get off this habit because all this salt is not good for me. I'm looking for alternatives that will help fix my salt craving but it's no luck. It seems that there are so many alternatives to sweets out there, but no salt. Does anyone has any suggestions?


----------



## Junkie (Jul 17, 2010)

Are you a smoker?


----------



## Junkie (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Are you a smoker?_

 
Seems totally unrelevent, but I've noticed that a lot of smokers use quite a bit of salt - has to do with the nicotine and other crap affecting/altering your tastebuds, so you use salt to enhance the flavour more on food.

Maybe you could trry switching to course sea salt or kosher salt.....its not as bad for you as table salt (thats iodized).

Becoming familiar with other spices and herbs also helps immensely. A lot of spices have "No salt added" alternatives - I love Lemon Pepper seasoning for example....it goes with everything! Especailly fresh herbs and spices - they really make a huge difference in cooking. Garlic is another great alternative. Any kind of citrus fruits and their zest can be amazing. Same with onions.

If you find the need for a salty snack - try something spicy instead. Or make your own chips!


----------



## westindiesangel (Jul 17, 2010)

I would say lower the salt you add in food you cook yourself little by little, to readjust your tastebuds. And experiment with different seasonings as well! You'd be surprised. Try Half-Salt, too. I can't tell the diff between it and real salt. Look through the organics section of your grocery store too for lowered-salt seasonings and snacks!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 18, 2010)

If you're Canadian there's no stopping it. I think it's in our nature (we consume the most in a year), helps us battle the cold, you know. My philosophy is that if I don't die from high blood pressure i'll prob die from something else. Might as well live it up with those delicious McDs fries.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 18, 2010)

^^^I'm surprised that Canadians are the biggest consumers; whenever I travel to the US I am always surprised by how much salt people use.  My husband and I (both Canadian) hardly eat any salt.  We both prefer pepper and use that on fries, potatoes, meat etc.  It's been years since I've actually added salt to ANY food once it's cooked.  We season meat with salt, pepper etc before cooking but that's it.  We don't even use salted butter/margarine!  Guess we are in the minority.

My recommendation is try pepper...much better for you and tastes so much better on food!  Garlic and other spices are also a must have.  The more other spices you use the less you will rely on salt!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 19, 2010)

I think the biggest culprit to high sodium diets are processed foods. The amount of sodium put into convenience foods sometimes is so astounding in comparison to what I need to make something similar and far tastier. Cooking for yourself can really help control salt intake and also learning to rely on other spices and herbs for flavor.


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the tips! I'm going to try more spices, than salt in my diet. It will be hard...but worth it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 19, 2010)

Adding vegetables to meals will help too. Adds some crunch and texture that may make you want less salt. Try new foods and recipes to keep from getting bored.


----------

